# XUT - S&P/TSX Capped Utilities Index Fund



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm a little light on utilities. Anyone have any thoughts about this, or other ways to even out my allocation to utilities?

Thanks.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

The MER is a bit high and for some reason the yield seems to be lower than what you could get by holding 2 or 3 good utilities directly.


----------



## sam (Mar 16, 2012)

I like ZUT better


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

0.62% to hold 10 stocks? And you'd own Transalta.. better to just buy the top 3 holdings there and keep the 0.6%. (FTS, EMA, CU)


----------

